# Help my princess



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

Help my princess pees on the floor when ever people come over, as well as she has recently started peeing when i go to gate her at night. today my friend was over and she was sitting down tail wagging and she peed a huge pee she does not poop in the house and for the most part is house trained she is 6 months old and my sons best friend, I do not want to get mad at her how can I teach her this is not acceptable and how can I teach her to ask to go out side to to the bathroom as well she just waits till I take her and does not ask. but when it is just her and I home we have minimul accidents PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Try to ask your friends when they come over to ignore her. Some dogs do this happy pee when they get excited. Ignoring them until she is calm may help. I know it is hard to ignore a happy golden, but give it a try.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would chalk it up to excited peeing, but it might not hurt to get your vet to take a urine culture to see if she has a UTI.

Flora would ALWAYS pee when she saw another dog - people she was fine with - but if another dog approached her, she would squat and pee right there. She's since grown out of it, but it was a little embarrassing. It's likely your pup will grow out of it too if you just pretend like it's no big deal, whatever, you peed, mom's gonna go clean it up now, that sort of thing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like submissive urination. I found a couple of articles that might help
http://www.usask.ca/wcvm/herdmed/applied-ethology/behaviourproblems/suburine.html
http://www.clickandtreat.com/webart105.htm

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with the training. Hopefully with time, patience and treats it will improve the urination.


----------



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you all she has started peeing fisrt thing in the morning and when she does she shakes like she knows she has done something wrong I am getting frustrated cleaning up the messes off of my carpet the steam cleaner is getting a good work out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Take her to the vet to make sure she doesnt have a UTI. A UTI will make them have to go more frequently. Start over with the potty training like she is a baby. Take her out after she eats, drinks, sleeps and during playtime. If she is up for a long period of time take her out more often. When she is outside and goes to the bathroom give her lots of praise and cheer her on like a cheerleader. You can also use treats to help her with the potty training. The positive praise will go a long way in helping her to also with the submissive urination. If she does have an accident dont say anything. Just clean it up. Use something like Natures Miracle to clean up the accident. Part of the urination inside normally could be because she still smells it. The Natures Miracle gets rid of the odor.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely have the vet check her for a urinary tract infection, that does make them pee more often.

It really sounds like submissive peeing, which is INVOLUNTARY, so please don't get mad at her, she is not doing it on purpose, and scolding her will make it worse.

There is a lot of good advice on the internet about submissive peeing that you can look up, this is just one that I found. A good trainer can help too.


http://www.dogchatforum.com/submissive-urination-dog.htm


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

After the vet rules out a UTI, as Carol and others said, start over with the potty training. It's important to stay calm when she has an accident in the house.. don't get mad, don't talk to her. When your friends/visitors come over, make sure they ignore her at first and stay really calm, talking quietly as to not excite her. Take her outside immediately after the visitors come in so she can relieve herself, and make sure to PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE (and treat!) everytime she goes outside. I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

You have all been an amazing help. So far so good with the not paying attention to her when people come in. she has not had an accident with some of my friends that she always has accidents with. You can count on if I have any more questions about my golden that I will ask in full confidence that I will get the best advise that there is to get from you all. Bailey is my first golden retreiver I paid 650 for her canadian and she is worth every penny. she has become best freinds with my 20 month old they are amazing with each other she just adores his company. So I just want to raise my bailey bum the best I can, My old dog of 14 years was a gard dog and bailey is a family dog the training has been so diferent very challenging for me actually, but very rewarding as well. I just can not get her to ask to go out side she waits for me to ask I ask her every few hours i have been trying to hang a bel on the door nob and every time I take her out i try to guide her to ring the bell with her nose. Does this practice actually work and what am I doing wrong?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is some information in the training section about the bell training. It does work and lots of people here have used it.


----------



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

I am happy to tell you all since my last posts no accidents and I have had my friends ignore her for the first 10 minutes that they are here as well as I gate her upon people arrival for the first few minutes then take her out to go pee so far so good thank you for all your help


----------

